

Porting To Google Voice And Dropping My Cellular Provider - ezl
http://www.rocketlease.com/blog/i-finally-ported-my-number-to-google-voice-and-dropped-my-cell-phone-plan-for-good/

======
lifeguard
Author simply changed to a pay as you go provider and only uses data. Not
impressive.

